# Yeast Bank



## johnno (18/3/04)

I like the idea at this site. Looks like they deliver all the strains they bank. Maybe one day someone in Oz will start something like this.
There is also some good info about yeasties there.

http://www.brewingscience.com/

cheers


----------

